# P229 Opinions



## Hitman28

I was wondering if anyone out there carries the p229 on a regular basis and could offer up their opinion on it. Also What would be a good price to look for. Any help would be great. Thank you


----------



## Hitman28

Also if it's a ccw weapon how do you carry it? Inside waist band or out? What type of holster?


----------



## chessail77

It is in my rotation...DeSantis OWB......JJ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i dont carry the p229 but i do carry the p225 or actually the p6 (west german police version)... it is dimensionally a twin of the 229 but about 6oz lighter due to the p6 being a single stack.

it is my daily carry and since its a midsize semi, it can be concealed on most non super model types. i cant recommend sigs enough and the p220 family is the best of the best in my opinion.

as for the price, i cant help ya, i hate buying new guns, i would rather buy a used one dirt cheap and spend a little time refurbishing and cleaning because my labor is free to me. and since i dont give a rats ass about shiney new bling, my guns all look like work guns and shoot like they should.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i usually oc but no matter if its oc or cc, it lives in a yaqui slide right there outside


----------



## Macallan

Here is my opinion: http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/29343-p229-stainless-elite.html

I do feel the 229 is too big to CCW. It may be easier in the winter when more clothes and bulkier clothes are worn but to me its has too much mass to comfortably be discrete about.


----------



## SigP229R

I carry P229R everyday in a Tucker HF2 OWB. It conceals just fine. Summer I usually wear shirt tail out and in winter a jacket covers nicely. If I rotate it, it is with a P6 or a Beretta 92fs Centurian.


----------



## bearone2

good choice, high capacity, whether 9 or 40/357.

i personally don't like the sig long da, 1st trigger pull in a sd/hd situation & carry a glock 30, which is about the same size as a 229 & the 220 compact.

g30, 220c3 compact, 229.


----------



## PAWPAUL

When I bought my P229 , I was led to believe it was carried by many , many , MANY policemen and policewomen .


----------



## lefty319

I carry a 229 SAS in a Blawhawk leather IWB with no problems at all.


----------



## Formula94

I carry a 229 enhanced elite in a crossbreed super tuck IWB. I don't think the 229 is too big for CCW, however I would recommend a non elite model because the beaver-tail digs into my side whenever I'm sitting down.


----------



## aztucson520

*holster for the e2 model*

I got a leather Blackhawk IWB as well fits well and carry all the time with no problems. love it...


----------



## aztucson520

I just bought my sig 229 e2 model. I got mine for 709.00 in Arizona brand new. I do carry it every day in a blackhawk iwb with no problems. I am about 5"8" 180 lbs. and it fits me well easy to conceal.......


----------



## multistage

OWB in Kramer MSP. IWB in a Sparks VMII. I love my 229.


----------



## rjinga

I've briefly carried OWB in a Blackhawk Check Six holster at 4:30-5:00. However, I recently got an El Paso Saddlery Combat Express belt slide holster, and I think it may end up being my primary CC holster. Under a untucked shirt, jacket, even an unbuttoned sport coat OWB at 3:00. I'm recovering from shoulder surgery, so I haven't had a chance to wear the belt slider out yet.


----------



## billy396

I love almost all SIG's, and there are thousands of people who carry a 229 every day. It's a great model, and if you ever really need it, it will shoot a little better, with more rounds, than a 239. It's a little thick for concealed carry, but you get used to it. Try different holsters, including leather, kydex, OWB, IWB, supertuck, etc., etc. You'll find one that you like.


----------



## ozy

i had my 229 scoprpion in a high noon iwb and yes it is a noticble size but very managable. the beaver tail does need to be shifted a bit when sitting down.
i also carry the p938 as well.


----------

